# Cannington Viaduct, Uplyme, Devon.



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2007)

Opened in 1903 for the Axminster to Lyme Regis branch line, this 600ft long viaduct was the first in the UK to be built in solid concrete. Unfortunately, subsidence was discovered between two of the arches and the builders had to reinforce inside the arch. The line was closed in 1965 during the Beeching cuts.
Went out there today to have a look and take some pics. It's quite bizarre because it's just sitting there in the middle of the countryside with nothing to do, and to be honest I found it a bit spooky, even though I really like bridges.  
Anyway, hope you enjoy the photos.  






















Before anyone starts singing about reindeers called Rudolph and the colour red, I have to tell you it was absolutely freezing out there!  





















Cheers


----------



## tonyque2 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think this viaduct is quite spectacular and as you say its just standing in the middle of fields doing absolutely nothing. As you drive down the very narrow lane it suddenly appears unexpectedly in front of you and looks quite awsome. Good photos Foxy.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 13, 2007)

Cheers Tonyque2. 
Yeh, that's exactly how it was for me...just walking down the lane, then suddenly it was there!


----------



## King Al (Nov 13, 2007)

Its great, such a shame that its just sitting there it realy looks like it should have a use - but I supose with subsidence its future doesnt look bright


----------



## skittles (Nov 14, 2007)

Can you not get on top and walk along it

I had a friend who lived in Cumbria and their was a viaduct near her house, she used to ride her horse across it 

nice pics


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 14, 2007)

skittles said:


> Can you not get on top and walk along it



Yeh, I've seen some pics taken on the top from other websites, and I did intend to try, but...it was quite a trek to where I presumed you could get onto it, and...I am absolutely stark-raving terrified of heights. Just the thought of it makes my toes curl!


----------



## phill.d (Nov 14, 2007)

I like the arch within an arch... whats all that about then?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 14, 2007)

phill.d said:


> I like the arch within an arch... whats all that about then?



That's where they found subsidence between the two supports and had to reinforce the arch with that infill. It does look quite neat doesn't it!


----------



## phill.d (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh yeah i've just read that bit now  It does look good!


----------



## King Al (Nov 15, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Yeh, I've seen some pics taken on the top from other websites, and I did intend to try, but...it was quite a trek to where I presumed you could get onto it, and...I am absolutely stark-raving terrified of heights. Just the thought of it makes my toes curl!



yep I would say thats a good reason not to go on the top


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 15, 2007)

What a place for abseil training, I wonder if there is anything you can secure a few ropes to at the top?

S


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 15, 2007)

Great report there Foxy! 

Real crazy how there's a brick arch giving support to the concrete 
Just goes to show that brick beats concrete anytime!!  (and it looks nicer too me thinks!)
Thanks for sharing.
Hope that all's well with you at the mo 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 15, 2007)

sheep2405 said:


> What a place for abseil training, I wonder if there is anything you can secure a few ropes to at the top?



   
Actually, directly above each column there's a space in the parapet with what looks like bars or a metal grille of some sort. Ideal, by the look of it.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 15, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Hope that all's well with you at the mo



Cheers Lb. Really good ta and you too hopefully.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup, all's fine this end, if rather busy. Too much to do, not enough time -the usual! 

A good "little" find is this viaduct! 
Did you find it spooky because you saw a ghost train?!! 

Lb


----------



## King Al (Nov 16, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Did you find it spooky because you saw a ghost train?!!



I would run a mile at the thourght


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 16, 2007)

King Al said:


> I would run a mile at the thourght



Now now, calm down -no need to get all "steamed" up!!! 

Lb


----------



## King Al (Nov 16, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Now now, calm down -no need to get all "steamed" up!!!


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 16, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Actually, directly above each column there's a space in the parapet with what looks like bars or a metal grille of some sort. Ideal, by the look of it.




Might be a good place to teach any of you budding people out there that want to learn to abseil. Always looking for a new place to jump off.


----------



## petermerritt (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm is this near the cycle trail going up to Meavy?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 17, 2007)

petermerritt said:


> Hmm is this near the cycle trail going up to Meavy?



Hi Peter
Wrong part of Devon. Meavy's near Yelverton on Dartmoor? The viaduct's half way between Seaton, Devon and Lyme Regis in Dorset, near Uplyme.
If you google for viaducts in Devon there are quite a few. I think there's one near Okehampton and a couple in South Devon, nearer to Plymouth.

Cheers


----------



## Barnstormer (May 9, 2008)

I've slid down the grassy slopes at either end of the viaduct on my arse several times. Nice post. I was thinking of having another look at this, I haven't been there for ages and I've got a few friends who'd be up for checking it out.


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2008)

Barnstormer said:


> I was thinking of having another look at this, I haven't been there for ages and I've got a few friends who'd be up for checking it out.



Would you like to give me a shout if you do? I've been meaning to get back out there myself and brave going across it.  Shapwick Grange quarry is just a short walk down the lane too, which is a brilliant site with all the workings still there...you might want to check it out at the same time.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 24, 2008)

interests me how they would make something like that out of concrete! maybe they used those square protruding bits at the top of each column to hold up the wooden shuttering 'mould' for the arches, but just guessing
looks an impressive thing


----------



## underitall (May 24, 2008)

Hi Foxy, iv found what looks like it on Flash Earth id like to get down there myself one day, would you mind?


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 24, 2008)

underitall said:


> Hi Foxy, iv found what looks like it on Flash Earth id like to get down there myself one day, would you mind?



Thats the right one 

RD


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2008)

Sorry I'm late in replying to your posts guys. 
Kaputnik, that's an interesting thought. I wondered what those square blocks were for as they didn't really look like decoration as such. Damn good idea that! 
Underitall, please do. Give me a shout if you want to meet up, but in any case it'll be good to see your pics of it too. 
Reddwarf, I'm glad someone else is paying attention! I nearly missed these posts.


----------



## underitall (May 28, 2008)

Hey again FL, is it easy...enough to get to via a walk from the main line of the X53? Do you know...Ill have a look at the route on flash earth!

EDIT:
They stop closest to there at:
Lyme Regis Square 0649 0853 ---- 1053 ---- 1253 ---- 1453 1653 1753 
Rousdon Garage 0657 0901 ---- 1101 ---- 1301 ---- 1501 1701 ---- 
Which one do you thinkll be best, Bearing in mind, the times it leaves are at:
Weymouth King's Statue [K4] dep 0520 0720 ---- 0915 1015 1115 1215 1315 1515 1615?
And i can sort out getting back alrite, no worries about that, thanks.


----------



## Silhouette (May 28, 2008)

Just saw this thread. That's a nice structure indeed. 






Foxylady said:


> and...I am absolutely stark-raving terrified of heights. Just the thought of it makes my toes curl!



I can sympathise with that - I'm not over keen of artificial heights (natural ones are OK for some reason )

Got some pictures from last week I must post later .....


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2008)

underitall said:


> Hey again FL, is it easy...enough to get to via a walk from the main line of the X53? Do you know...Ill have a look at the route on flash earth!



I wasn't sure how easy it would be from the main road when I went, so I took the bus to Lyme then another to Uplyme and walked a couple of miles to the site, but once there I realised it's only a short walk to the main road, so Rousden will be your best bet. The only drawback is a walk back along a fairly busy road for about a mile, so it's a case of being careful, but that's what I'll do when I go next.


----------



## tarboat (May 29, 2008)

That is one cool viaduct. The jack arch, because of the subsidence, rather spoils the symmetry though. Get up on top please. I look forward to seeing the views from up there.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice work Foxy. The Lyme Regis Branch was a latecomer to the railway scene and Cannington Viaduct was the major egineering structure on the branch. Is it a listed structure Foxy?


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 17, 2009)

norwich canary said:


> Is it a listed structure Foxy?



I honestly don't know, norwich. I have been back since on a visit with Underitall but didn't post any pics. We tried getting on top but were confronted by a huge metal fence. Underitall managed to get through but he said that it was so overgrown he couldn't get very far, although I think he managed one photo from the top.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 17, 2009)

The reason for the metal gate is that some of the concrete parapet is starting to come away according to one of my books. The same can be said of Hockley Viaduct on the Southampton and Dorchester line at Winchester.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 17, 2009)

Ah, that would explain it then. I thought at the time what a shame that it hadn't been turned into a pedestrian or cycle path. Cheers for the info, norwich.


----------



## underitall (Feb 25, 2009)

Heres a few from me...

from up top, looking West I think.




As fas as I could go, without crawling along the edge!





And a nit of a Pano.


----------



## djmartyc (Feb 25, 2009)

love these pic's thank's!!there's a really big viaduct very close to me in essex the link has all the info on it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chappel
marty


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 25, 2009)

Brill to see those pics taken from the top.  Cheers, underitall. That's great. 
Thanks for the link, marty. Are you planning a visit there? Be great to see photos/write-up if you do. 

Three of mine from that visit. The first one showing a steep drop, which was either side of the entrance onto the bridge itself. That was the nearest I could bring myself to get to it! 






And two distant views of the viaduct.


----------



## underitall (Feb 25, 2009)

Great to see them.

The second one is like a post card, it should be anyway!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 25, 2009)

underitall said:


> The second one is like a post card, it should be anyway!



 Cheers, u. 
I just pulled those out of my 'website-ready photos' folder, but seeing them again I see I'll have to use the clone tool to get rid of dust from scanning!


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Mar 11, 2009)

Very pretty pics!
Considering I lived in Devon for 29 years, it's amazing how many things I haven't seen. Have to go back someday and show my wife all the sights (and sites! Hehehe)


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2009)

evilbill-agqx said:


> Have to go back someday and show my wife all the sights (and sites! Hehehe)



I'm making a list!!!


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Mar 11, 2009)

Good good! Hehe


----------



## Gingernuts (Mar 15, 2009)

I was there t'other day, and it looks like someone's been up there, as I found the splattered remains of (what looked like) a telly underneath. Fantastic, interesting place!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 15, 2009)

Gingernuts said:


> ...I found the splattered remains of (what looked like) a telly underneath. Fantastic, interesting place!



That's a shame!  Hope it doesn't start to get used as a dumping ground around there.
It is interesting, isn't it! Did you have a chance to look at Shapwick Grange quarry just down the road while you were there?


----------



## Gingernuts (Mar 15, 2009)

*Cannington 'duct*

No foxy, I did not. I will have a look for that next time I'm over that way.

This week I did very quick recce's of two quarry's. both on the Axminster road. One is long abandoned, the other may still be active.

Watch this space, or if you have any info, give me a shout.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 15, 2009)

Gingernuts said:


> This week I did very quick recce's of two quarry's. both on the Axminster road. One is long abandoned, the other may still be active.
> 
> Watch this space, or if you have any info, give me a shout.



Do you mean Kilmington, by any chance? 
I look forward to seeing which ones you mean, and if you need any info on Shapwick give me a yell. I've visited there three times now. The last time it looked as though it was being worked again but only in a restricted way. Maybe for gravel extraction?
Cheers.


----------



## Gingernuts (Mar 15, 2009)

Well Kilmington is one of them. T'other is not far away.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 15, 2009)

Gingernuts said:


> Well Kilmington is one of them. T'other is not far away.



Think I know where you mean. 
That one's a bit off my route, as I don't drive and have to use public transport. Did kilmington last year but it was live, but not on the day that we went. Can't say anymore than that on a post but pm me for details if you need to. There's a report of the last year explore on here.


----------



## Gingernuts (Mar 16, 2009)

Foxy, I will try to get in touch in the next few days - seems we have important info to exchange.

If you can PM Me with contact info, then please do. I can't PM yet, as far to immature!!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

Gingernuts said:


> If you can PM Me with contact info, then please do. I can't PM yet, as far to immature!!



Oops! Sorry, forgot about that. You can send an email from my contact info on my profile page.


----------



## Gingernuts (Mar 16, 2009)

See Gmail account....


----------



## Sar62 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Viaduct*

Wow, just visited the cannington viaduct, was a lot bigger than i expected, amazing though. Had a bit of trouble driving down the small lanes in the mud but we got there, heh.
Thank you for informing me of this, never would have realised it was there  I'll post some of the photos i took when i get to a computer  x


----------

